# Burton Custom Marilyn Monroe



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

Custom Marilyn Snowboard | Burton Snowboards

You mean this link...? 

I don't get it though, why do men feel the need to buy this commercialized crap that has nothing to do with snowboarding....

Ooooh look at me 

Sorry to rain on your parade, but it is just childish to think it makes you look cool...! And you may think that is harsh, but I rip my mate to pieces for the same thing every time he brings out his Pamela Anderson board...!!!


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

If someone likes the graphic, who cares?


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

I get that, but it doesn't make you cool, though, and for the most part, the type of people who would like this, have no idea that you are paying over the top, simply for a graphic that really has no place being on a snowboard... Haha

It also makes people think it is collectible, and worth more, so they pay more... All a marketing con... 

That same picture, on the wall though, may be considered cool...


----------



## PlanB (Nov 21, 2014)

Kevin137 said:


> have no idea that you are paying over the top, simply for a graphic that really has no place being on a snowboard....


Just curious, what graphic does have a place on a snowboard?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Kevin137 said:


> I get that, but it doesn't make you cool, though, and for the most part, the type of people who would like this, have no idea that you are paying over the top, simply for a graphic that really has no place being on a snowboard... Haha
> 
> It also makes people think it is collectible, and worth more, so they pay more... All a marketing con...
> 
> That same picture, on the wall though, may be considered cool...


Again, if someone else likes it, who cares?

Do you think getting your panties in a wad over a snowboard graphic makes you look cool? :laugh:


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

PlanB said:


> Just curious, what graphic does have a place on a snowboard?


Not a half naked woman that is for sure...  and I know she is not half naked, but you get what I mean...! If you had young kids that where impressionable, you may think the same...

What people like, look at etc is not an issue, what they show off in public should be open to scrutiny... All I'm saying is there is a time and a place for "art" like that, and I don't believe it is on a snowboard that is all...

And I never got my panties in a wad as you called it, I simply said I don't get it, which I dont, and it really doesn't make you look cool, it makes you look like you have no respect for women...


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Not a single one of those images is showing anything more than can be seen on network television every single night. Better not take your kids to a beach or swimming pool.

As soon as you have to invoke the "but, please think about the children!!!" bullshit excuse, you're out of effective arguments.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

You must really hate the old Burton Love graphics.










God forbid you ever saw a Yes Boobs snowboard. Before you go hating on it though, that board was used to raise money for breast cancer.


----------



## Mo Mo (Nov 18, 2014)

My board has a girl in a bikini on it...








And I could care negative amounts of fucks about if anyone thinks its a big marketing scheme or a cheap way to sell more boards or even if John Smith thinks it's warping his kids... Guess what... It's... wait for the key word here, *MY* Board. Just my $0.02


----------



## PlanB (Nov 21, 2014)

Kevin137 said:


> Not a half naked woman that is for sure...  and I know she is not half naked, but you get what I mean...! If you had young kids that where impressionable, you may think the same...
> 
> What people like, look at etc is not an issue, what they show off in public should be open to scrutiny... All I'm saying is there is a time and a place for "art" like that, and I don't believe it is on a snowboard that is all...
> 
> And I never got my panties in a wad as you called it, I simply said I don't get it, which I dont, and it really doesn't make you look cool, it makes you look like you have no respect for women...


I see where you are coming from, but this board isn't even close to the worst for explicit graphics IMO. And I never said anything about your undergarments.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

I understand what you are saying, but kids are impressionable, and we all know what can and can't be seen by kids... Does that mean we should go out of our way to start plastering it all over snowboards as well?

The plus side, is most of these will end up being bought by idiots that have no idea and will see it as an investment, and never actually ride them, and they will start appearing on eBay in 10 years time for next to nothing or ridiculous prices that will never be achieved... Haha


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

PlanB said:


> I see where you are coming from, but this board isn't even close to the worst for explicit graphics IMO. And I never said anything about your undergarments.


I don't think it is, of all the boards that have women plastered over them, this is probably the least offensive, but it is just not needed really is it...

I'm far from a prude, that is for sure, I just don't get why people buy into this crap as a decent graphic for a snowboard that is all...

As for the other boards that burton have done in the past, yes, I have seen them, and I hunk they are crude and very distasteful... For a snowboard graphic...!

If you want to see stuff like that, fair enough... But do burton really need to sell those extra few boards this way...???


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Seeing someone get butthurt over something so dumb actually kinda makes me want it. :hairy:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

:rofl3: :rofl3: 

It never ceases to amaze me at the myriad ways a thread can go sideways around here! 

:lol:


----------



## highme (Dec 2, 2012)

Marilyn is an iconic beauty that people still go apeshit over. You may not know this, but Burton is a for profit business. IMO those graphics are rad as hell.

You must really hate the Great Boobs of History boards










but the children...


----------



## Mo Mo (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

Kevin, you are an idiot.


----------



## highme (Dec 2, 2012)

$375 for that Lobster that's been "band from stores"

Special Edition STD Lobster Snowboard


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Kevin137 said:


> Custom Marilyn Snowboard | Burton Snowboards
> 
> You mean this link...?
> 
> ...


It's the only way to get PurePop and Custom. So there's that. That's half the reason I asked for one. The other half is Marylin, cause Marylin.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

Nivek said:


> It's the only way to get PurePop and Custom. So there's that. That's half the reason I asked for one. The other half is Marylin, cause Marylin.


See now that is the best answer yet... Haha


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

Kevin137 said:


> I understand what you are saying, but kids are impressionable, and we all know what can and can't be seen by kids... Does that mean we should go out of our way to start plastering it all over snowboards as well?
> 
> The plus side, is most of these will end up being bought by idiots that have no idea and will see it as an investment, and never actually ride them, and they will start appearing on eBay in 10 years time for next to nothing or ridiculous prices that will never be achieved... Haha


It's Marilyn Fucking Monroe for fucks sake...a cinema icon in case you didn't know, a pop culture legend the world over and you are frothing about "idiots" potentially corrupting kids with these supposedly dangerous images?!! You need to get out more dude. This is a genius pop art graphic from Burton.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

That's Lobster is an incredible graphic. Still preferable to most of Lib's psychedelic puke offerings.


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

I never really understood the need for chicks on a board graphic but it doesn't offend me. I just don't see point of it. That being said I don't buy a board based on graphics so if a birdman came with a fat naked chick id still buy it.


----------



## rambob (Mar 5, 2011)

Steezus Christ said:


> I never really understood the need for chicks on a board graphic but it doesn't offend me. I just don't see point of it. That being said I don't buy a board based on graphics so if a birdman came with a fat naked chick id still buy it.


^^^^ X2 ... oh yea, Kevin137, your avatar insults me...lol. SHRED WTF


----------



## goofymeat (Nov 25, 2014)

My nipples are getting hard. I keep rubbing them gently but they just get harder and harder. Can anybody help?


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

goofymeat said:


> My nipples are getting hard. I keep rubbing them gently but they just get harder and harder. Can anybody help?


_the fuck is this slut?_


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Steezus Christ said:


> _the fuck is this slut?_


Trollie Trollerton.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

rambob said:


> ^^^^ X2 ... oh yea, Kevin137, your avatar insults me...lol. *SHRED* *WTF*


why do you keep asking me this? do i know you, brah?


----------



## rambob (Mar 5, 2011)

'Shred'.... as in shred the snow not u Shredlife, sorry!


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Cool graphics (on the Marilyn board).

What's not to like about it??


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Burton Marilyn
vs
Endeavor Kurt 

AND the Endeavor has EST. ha! talk about rad.

Kurt Cobain — Endeavor Snowboards

Easy win. But... can i have both?


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

F1EA said:


> Burton Marilyn
> vs
> Endeavor Kurt
> 
> ...


Huh. Makes me think that Lobster board might the Courtney Love board.


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

You guys are a fuckin' riot. The YES boards are a little much, but who cares? 

The "Whale Cock" board is hilarious, IMO.

That Lobster board is just disturbing, not something I'd really want, haha.


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

F1EA said:


> Burton Marilyn
> vs
> Endeavor Kurt
> 
> ...


My main riding buddy has a custom maryilyn. He loves it and I thought in a centred stance it would be my perfect board! I ended up getting a Show dog which I love. 

But then this Cobain board came out a few days out. Ordered a 153cm and it's in the mail! Can't wait to try it out.


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

Got my board in. It is so playful and stiff enough to bomb runs. 

In comparison to my last board (15 burton show dog) it seems more stable flat basing and much quicker getting around and going from edge to edge. And it's a TON OF FUN!

I'm not super confident in the edges. But maybe it's because it doesn't have any advertised edge tech to trick me. Or maybe I'm a bit heavy at 165lbs to ride a 153.....

I'll give it a few more days to pass judgement on the edges. But the rest is AWESOME!

Here's a pic next to my buddies Burton Custom Marilyn.


----------

